# The absolute worse vet experience EVER!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I brought Suki to a new vet today because my vet was closed.
She started tearing really bad two months ago and now her paws were turning red from the chewing....it's gotten really bad.
I wanted to make sure she didn't have a yeast infection.

This is the extent of the conversation.

Doctor~ good weight...she weighs 5.9!
Me~ excuse me...I just weighed her. She was 3.9. Could you check that again?
Doctor ~ oh, yea..the scale wasn't zero out...3.9 it is.

About her eyes...

Doctor~ yea...it happens. It's just her.
Me~she's never had tearing before Doc and she will be two years on Monday.
Doctor~ well...she changed....now she will.
Me~what about her tear ducts.
Doctor ~what about them?
Me~could they be clogged.
Doctor ~ yea but they will keep clogging. Just keep her face clean.
Me~should I bring her to an eye doctor to have them checked..could you look at her eyes to make sure there's no infection?
Doctor ~ ok...ones a tiny bit red. I'll have you treat it.
Me~ so it's infected???
Doctor ~ no...just a tiny red.

OKAYYY...


Me~okay then...do you think you could check her mouth to make sure there's no infection...she broke a tooth 6 months ago..could it be bothering her?
He opens her mouth and looks at front teeth.
Doctor ~ she's fine. Perfectly white.
Me~you didn't even look at the back where she broke a tooth.
Doctor ~ I can't open her mouth wide enough, they are fine.
Me~Let me do it for you.
Doctor ~ yea...they have brown staining but those back teeth are USELESS.
THEY WILL JUST DECAY and FALL OUT :smilie_tischkante:

OKAYYY Doc...whatever...
I realized that this guy knew absolutely nothing and was about to leave with my girls but not before I asked a few more questions.

Me~ What do you think about the laser surgery to spay a dog?
Doctor ~ laser surgery...they haven't come out with it yet.
Me~oh, yes they have, I have friends that have had it done.
Doctor ~oh yes...they just use laser to cut them open instead of scalpel.
Me~Doc... I think the ovaries are left behind.
Doctor ~ridiculous... I just yank it all out and be done with it!

Me~what do you think of laser cleaning for teeth?
Doctor ~ never heard of it.

Left...paid 128.00 for a new patient visit and got nothing but a headache.
I've never ever been to someone so bad in my life.
How the heck did he pass his exam is beyond me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there anywhere to lodge a complaint? :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::wacko1::wacko1:
This is crazy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Is there anywhere to lodge a complaint? :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::wacko1::wacko1:
> This is crazy.


I never ever complain...today I did.
Not only am I out the money but I walked away not knowing why the sudden tearing or red paws.
The desk just apologized and notated in the system not to be booked with him again.
I am beyond frustrated!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

WOW. Unbelievable. I thought I'd seen some doozies here in FL.
Sorry you had to deal with this. I'd see about reporting this vet. He/she could do some damage to an unsuspecting/inexperienced owner's pet, if not done so already.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would sit down & write an official complaint to the head of the vet practice and I would also ask for a complete refund. I would also send it in a way that it has to be signed for---is that still called registered post? They need to know (people who own the business) what kind of employees they have & what the client expects. It may not get the desired result but it may make you feel better!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is awful. Do you think she has developed allergies?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked::smtease: oh my gosh, I had a bad vet last summer but nothing like what you just experienced. You know Joanne it's pretty apparent that guy was only out fort the money:angry: was he young? I'm so sorry this happened.

last summer the vet I had was money hungry, she was young, I wish I would have refused to pay her. I think she might have touched Matilda twice the whole visit.

I wonder if we just refused to pay and insisted on a different vet what would happen 
We only take our girls to the owner of the vet clinic, he's older and loves my girls


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Joanne -

That was pretty bad. There is no continuing ed for vets required. Was this a single vet or part of a larger practice? I find larger practices to have better trained vets. I really like our local vet, but to be honest, I am glad we go to Cornell once a year to make sure everything is alright. Ironically, Cornell is actually less expensive than the local vet. Our vet practice is the local animal hospital. I do think it makes a difference because there are more vets, so they have different experiences and can talk things over, they also see a much wider range of issues in a hospital than they would in practice. They also have a number of birds as patients, and rabbits, and such, so they are familiar with smaller animals.

Have you considered Angell - I know it is a pain driving into the city.

Good luck.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Barb J said:


> WOW. Unbelievable. I thought I'd seen some doozies here in FL.
> Sorry you had to deal with this. I'd see about reporting this vet. He/she could do some damage to an unsuspecting/inexperienced owner's pet, if not done so already.


This one is at the top of my list as #1 whack job!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I would sit down & write an official complaint to the head of the vet practice and I would also ask for a complete refund. I would also send it in a way that it has to be signed for---is that still called registered post? They need to know (people who own the business) what kind of employees they have & what the client expects. It may not get the desired result but it may make you feel better!


I agree wholeheartedly. I plan to write a letter.
It's not sooo much the money but my time. I specifically asked for the person with the most experience so I didn't have to keep going back day, after day, after day.
I live at the vets with Lacie, so I have little time for this bulls%#^*t.
I'm sooo mad...can you tell :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> That is awful. Do you think she has developed allergies?


Yes...I do think it could be allergies but to what? I changed her food to fish and now on Sunday, I will be changing her to Raw Rabbit.

I tell Suki, she must be allergic to Mika because that's when it all started, lol.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne -

Don't laugh, but do you think the itchiness could be a mild stress reaction to having Mika come into the house, and it will just take some time for Suki to normalize her routine and then the itchiness disappears?


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

There is a ton of good info on this link.

How to Find a Good Veterinarian or Report a Bad One

Also some Maltese video's, one of Jude is precious. Look who has Jude.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Joanne -
> 
> That was pretty bad. There is no continuing ed for vets required. Was this a single vet or part of a larger practice? I find larger practices to have better trained vets. I really like our local vet, but to be honest, I am glad we go to Cornell once a year to make sure everything is alright. Ironically, Cornell is actually less expensive than the local vet. Our vet practice is the local animal hospital. I do think it makes a difference because there are more vets, so they have different experiences and can talk things over, they also see a much wider range of issues in a hospital than they would in practice. They also have a number of birds as patients, and rabbits, and such, so they are familiar with smaller animals.
> 
> ...


This was a small local vet. I believe it's just three doctors. I thought I would give them a shot because my vet was closed and just good for me to have backup.
I have learned from Lacie that if there's an emergency or what I think a traditional vet can't handle, to take them right to the specialist.

I didn't seem to think this was an ER visit. She has eye staining and red paws...the idiot couldn't even tell me why.
Even if he had said allergies, I would have been so happy. He just looked and stared...and said" it happens".


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :new_shocked::smtease: oh my gosh, I had a bad vet last summer but nothing like what you just experienced. You know Joanne it's pretty apparent that guy was only out fort the money:angry: was he young? I'm so sorry this happened.
> 
> last summer the vet I had was money hungry, she was young, I wish I would have refused to pay her. I think she might have touched Matilda twice the whole visit.
> 
> ...


HI AWNTIE!
He was older than me, probably early sixties. I asked him if he had always worked there and he had been a traveling vet until he came here last year...that explains all.
I wanted to refuse to pay it but I thought I would just pay and be done with it.

My mouth is still hanging wide open about " don't worry about the back teeth, they are small, will decay and fall out". :smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne -
> 
> Don't laugh, but do you think the itchiness could be a mild stress reaction to having Mika come into the house, and it will just take some time for Suki to normalize her routine and then the itchiness disappears?


I'm not laughing. You have a very good point. She did start licking the walks and floor quite a bit when Mika came but I never thought tear staining could be caused by stress.
It's been two months now and her paws have just turned red in the past week.
The floor licking, wall licking has stopped which is why I thought food allergy or environmental allergies, but nothing has changed around here. No new cleaners, I wash their paws when they come in and haven't given her any treats with lots of sugar or carbs which can cause yeast overgrowth.
One other thing...she started vomiting right before Mika came which I thought was an intolerance to HK chicken. Switched to HK fish, vomited, back to chicken, more staining, back to fish where she's at now.
I do think Mika brought a little virus when she same to me because all three had tearing, red eyes.
The only difference is that Mika and Lacies stopped. They did not have conjunctivitis because all three went to my reg vet...so I'm stumped!

Let me just add that Suki has never had tear staining, has always had an iron clad tummy and has been my most healthiest dog I have ever had.
Something has triggered this...but what?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What an idiot! I would be furious as well! Have you been giving her any treats that may be bothering her? New shampoo?Have they been salting sidewalks where she goes for walks?I would be concerned about that broken tooth for sure. So many things can cause staining.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would also consider putting a humidifier in the room where they sleep---the heat dries out their mucus membranes & that can also irritate---just a thought. I don't know what kind of heating you have but oil heat in Athens made my eyes water too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The house is probably a bit more air tight now that the cold has taken hold. You might want to try an air cleaner. I have an air cleaner upstairs and one downstairs. I got both through Masssave and got quite a deal on each. The one upstairs is noisier and I have it going full force from when I get up until I go to bed but turn it off to sleep. I really think it helps. I am on the MassSave email list and if a deal on an air cleaner or humidifier comes through, I will PM you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg, this sounds like a nightmare. Run, don't walk away from the this idiot. Ben did the same thing about six months ago. Never had tear stains and then started tearing and licking his feet. Feet turned red as well as the tear tracks. He had a nail fungus that you could see if you retracted the hair all the way back. I started doing vinegar and hydrogen peroxide mixed in one gallon distilled water. I would put enough from the gallon into a disposable cup and dip each paw twice per day for about a month. He stopped licking his feet and the staining from the saliva has faded and most has been cut off since then with grooming. He's still staining around one eye. Still don't know what triggered his staining.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the recommendation from Dr. Karen Becker:
Yeast foot soak
I recommend a gallon of water, a cup of hydrogen peroxide, and 1-4 cups of white vinegar as a foot soak solution. You can use this solution as many times a day as necessary to keep your dog's feet clean. 'Clean and dry' needs to become your mantra.
After you dip your dog's feet in the astringent solution of water/hydrogen peroxide/white vinegar, there's no need to rinse. Just pat the paws dry. Leaving the solution dried on your dog's paws serves as an antifungal and should also reduce licking and digging at the paws.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow...just wow! Unbelievable! I think many of the members here could be better vets than this guy, haha!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Joanne, how annoying! What a waste of time and money. That man sounds like he does not care about animals at all. Lazy and arrogant.
Why is it so hard to find a good vet?
Other than yearly checkups, I always go to Angell now for specialists. The eye doctor there is wonderful, and the dentist too. It is not any more expensive than a local vet, and they are real experts. Both are very kind and explain everything. Just let me know if you want names. I had Daisy's spay done there - laproscopic, ovaries only.
There is that vet dentist practice in Acton/Boxboro too.
I think that a tooth problem could cause her eyes to water. Does she seem like she has any tooth pain?
I have had good luck with the Halo drops for Henry's eyes. I thought his tear ducts were clogged because his face was constantly wet. I thought I would give it a try before taking him to the eye doctor. We had to do two rounds of the drops, but it really helped.
Here is the link if you want to read about it:
Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Eye Wash Solution for Dogs & Cats

I hope you can figure out why she has been vomiting.


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

This might sound weird but could it be a psychological/habitual chewing of her paws? 
This might sound even weirder but I'm not sure if you've heard of the yin/yang of foods, and depending if you believe in food energetics or not, they may cause red eyes etc? Just incase you're curious here's a link:Helping Allergies In Dogs With Food Energetics - Dogs Naturally Magazine

It's probably not related at all but I thought I'd share a bit of info! Sorry!!


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Also about the possible yeast infection, what type of food is she on? She gets sugarless and carb-free treats but sometimes foods such as potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice, oatmeal, peas in dog foods contain carbs :S


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> What an idiot! I would be furious as well! Have you been giving her any treats that may be bothering her? New shampoo?Have they been salting sidewalks where she goes for walks?I would be concerned about that broken tooth for sure. So many things can cause staining.


Im trying to give only one type of treat to isolate the problem. Still can't figure it out.
Wax their paws when they walk which protects their feet and I always wash them afterwards.
Her teeth could be the problem but why the paws, beside "those back teeth are small, useless, will decay and fall out!" So I don't need to worry about them! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> Omg, this sounds like a nightmare. Run, don't walk away from the this idiot. Ben did the same thing about six months ago. Never had tear stains and then started tearing and licking his feet. Feet turned red as well as the tear tracks. He had a nail fungus that you could see if you retracted the hair all the way back. I started doing vinegar and hydrogen peroxide mixed in one gallon distilled water. I would put enough from the gallon into a disposable cup and dip each paw twice per day for about a month. He stopped licking his feet and the staining from the saliva has faded and most has been cut off since then with grooming. He's still staining around one eye. Still don't know what triggered his staining.


Tracey, why do you think Ben started tearing, food allergies or environmental? I'm really at a loss with Suki. She's always had the whitest face, no tearing until now and it came on overnight.
I just read that same article from Dr. Becker that you posted and have it booked marked. I was hoping this crazy vet could have told me if she had yeast but he didn't know. I need to pick up vinegar this morning and will start with the foot baths.
Do you think I could do around her muzzle area where it's turning dark red from all the tearing?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Barb J said:


> There is a ton of good info on this link.
> 
> How to Find a Good Veterinarian or Report a Bad One
> 
> Also some Maltese video's, one of Jude is precious. Look who has Jude.


Barb, AWESOME SITE! I added this one to my favorites...thanks sooo much!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Tracey, why do you think Ben started tearing, food allergies or environmental? I'm really at a loss with Suki. She's always had the whitest face, no tearing until now and it came on overnight.
> I just read that same article from Dr. Becker that you posted and have it booked marked. I was hoping this crazy vet could have told me if she had yeast but he didn't know. I need to pick up vinegar this morning and will start with the foot baths.
> Do you think I could do around her muzzle area where it's turning dark red from all the tearing?


I could never figure out why Ben suddenly started tearing. The paws and nail beds made sense to me as we had a very wet summer here and he goes outside to poty so his feet stayed wet a lot. I would be very careful around the muzzle if you use this on the face because of the off chance you could get it in the eye. I did use two rounds of the Halo eye cleaner and for the muzzle I used colloidal silver which is safe in the eye. My current regime is pure paws "love my eyes". It's a four step process that you do two-three times per day. Ben gets this twice a day and three times a day on Krisi as she is teething and staining.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh Joanne, how annoying! What a waste of time and money. That man sounds like he does not care about animals at all. Lazy and arrogant.
> Why is it so hard to find a good vet?
> Other than yearly checkups, I always go to Angell now for specialists. The eye doctor there is wonderful, and the dentist too. It is not any more expensive than a local vet, and they are real experts. Both are very kind and explain everything. Just let me know if you want names. I had Daisy's spay done there - laproscopic, ovaries only.
> There is that vet dentist practice in Acton/Boxboro too.
> ...


Hi Kathleen!
I've been using the Halo eye wash and just finished the second cycle of it. Her eyes look more clear but the draining has really gotten bad.
I did the foot soak last night and within ten minutes she started chewing on her feet....so poor little one had to wear the cone until she went to sleep.
Today I brought her for a day of beauty...it's her Bday❤ and the groomer was really shocked to see how bad her paws got from two weeks ago.
I started the transition over last night to Instinct raw rabbit. I'll be curious to see if the tearing stops. I have to be patient and give it the next month. If it's not the food, I have to assume its environmental.

The good news...got my money back from that pathetic vet :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> I could never figure out why Ben suddenly started tearing. The paws and nail beds made sense to me as we had a very wet summer here and he goes outside to poty so his feet stayed wet a lot. I would be very careful around the muzzle if you use this on the face because of the off chance you could get it in the eye. I did use two rounds of the Halo eye cleaner and for the muzzle I used colloidal silver which is safe in the eye. My current regime is pure paws "love my eyes". It's a four step process that you do two-three times per day. Ben gets this twice a day and three times a day on Krisi as she is teething and staining.


I did the foot bath last night and as soon as we were done she was chewing away at her feet  I did not use it around her face...couldn't chance something worse happening.
How is that Pure paws product? Are you getting good results?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> I did the foot bath last night and as soon as we were done she was chewing away at her feet  I did not use it around her face...couldn't chance something worse happening.
> How is that Pure paws product? Are you getting good results?


The pure paws has helped a little on the existing staining but it's great as a maintenance/preventative treatment. All new growth is stain free. Lots of face washing daily.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> The pure paws has helped a little on the existing staining but it's great as a maintenance/preventative treatment. All new growth is stain free. Lots of face washing daily.


Ok...good to know that it helps. I wash and dry her face so much, constantly blot the wetness away and I feel like its getting much worse.
I need to bring her to a specialist but I just don't know which one first. The allergist, eye doctor, dentist or internist. 
It would have been nice if that dope vet suggested something but he couldn't even do that...such a waste of time :angry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Miyuki1.. said:


> This might sound weird but could it be a psychological/habitual chewing of her paws?
> This might sound even weirder but I'm not sure if you've heard of the yin/yang of foods, and depending if you believe in food energetics or not, they may cause red eyes etc? Just incase you're curious here's a link:Helping Allergies In Dogs With Food Energetics - Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> It's probably not related at all but I thought I'd share a bit of info! Sorry!!


My friend had a dog that would constantly lick on paw. The dog went to many vet appointments antibiotics etc. My friends' husband told her to take her to an old fashion vet. Vet said that it was a very bad habit that would not stop. Dog was put on prozac and the problem was solved.

As far as your vet's behavior I would post a review on Yelp.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just an update on Suki's sudden onset of tear stains.
Her tear ducts are completely blocked, eyelid rolls in at corners and she has a row of lashes that grow into her little eyes. 
Poor little one will see the eye doctor on Monday and I will schedule her procedure then.

As far as Suki chewing her feet, what's worked best is the povidone-iodine/water foot soaks for a couple minutes. She will not lick or chew as long as I soak her feet.
Unfortunately, the vinegar dips didn't work for her because she liked the taste of the vinegar, much too much and started licking more.
All three are getting foot soaks before bed, whereas they all walk outside and the povidone is a great detox to pull out toxins and great for allergies if anyone is interested :thumbsup:


----------

